# Quick sig contest



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

OK the UFC are pretty damn slow on putting out a UFC 105 poster. First one to put up a decent poster gets it posted in the official 105 thread untill the UFC publishes theirs. ( designer will also get credits in the thread under the poster.


this is not a contest to make the "best" poster but who can make one the fastest ( but it cant be pure shait )


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Soooo when you say not pure shait you mean...?


----------



## 13bret (Feb 10, 2009)

i vote for FiReMaN11d7's poster.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Posted mines in the UFC 105 official thread already...so the mods don't have to move it much when it gets put in the official title. Credits plz.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

This is all I have time for...


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

SigFig said:


> This is all I have time for...


GREAT u win. and u win a membership !!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool thanks! I'll have to add a sig once I figure out how to shrink the file size down without killing the image quality...


----------

